# Life in the army



## sinblox (9 Jun 2003)

Hello,

Can anyone direct me to, or tell me a little about what life is like in the reg force in an infantry or armored division? What do you spend your time doing when not deployed? 

Thanks


----------



## Michael Dorosh (10 Jun 2003)

You‘d have to ask an American; Canada doesn‘t have any infantry or armoured divisions.


----------



## Thaedes (10 Jun 2003)

We don‘t have pvt‘s either.


----------



## McInnes (10 Jun 2003)

or "lootenants"


----------



## sinblox (10 Jun 2003)

*sigh* Sorry, I haven‘t even been through BMQ yet. I don‘t know a lot of the terminology. 

Let me rephrase it, what is day-to-day life like in the infantry when not deployed?


----------



## Cpt. Kap (10 Jun 2003)

A little needlessly nit picky on the new guy don‘t you think???

Let‘s rephrase the intial question

" What is it like to be a Pte. in an Infantry Regiment or a trooper in an Armoured Regiment?"

I too would like to hear what our Reg force counterparts spend thier time doing.


----------



## Redneck052 (10 Jun 2003)

Sinblox... to tell you the truth, you as a Pte, will have very little time to think for your self.  

In the Infantry, and I imagine it is the same for the Armoured, your time is highly ‘regimented‘, meaning, your Section Comdr, or the 2I/C, will tell you when to clean your personal weapon, or whne it is time to clean the support weapons.  

They will tell you when it is time for PT, or time to shower.  They will tell you when to do something, and how long you have to do it.

I have been in situations were the 2I/C, has told us that it was time to write home.  You have your time to yourself, time for the Section, time for the Platoon, and your time for the Company.  It will be all scripted for you.  It is the same for Operations, exercises are just drills for the actual event.

Don‘t worry, weather your are in a Armoured or Infantry environment, you will have the time of your life.  Just listen to the guys that have doing this for a while, take their lead.

Good luck.


----------



## sinblox (10 Jun 2003)

What kind of hours do PTEs work? Or do I have the wrong idea about this? I don‘t mean when on course but.. *sigh* having a hard time explaining what I‘m trying to ask. Well, any comments are appreciated as I will most likely join the reg force after high school and I‘ve joined the Pres to prepare for it.


----------



## Jungle (10 Jun 2003)

I suggest you do some research on this site regarding your request, under "Infantry" and "recruiting" as well as "The Canadian Army". If you still have questions after, we will be pleased to answer them... but do your part first !


----------



## sinblox (10 Jun 2003)

Hello,

I‘ve done hours and hours of reading about the Canadian army and it‘s operations, just on this forum alone. What I have a hard time finding is information on the individual soldiers life.


----------



## Redneck052 (11 Jun 2003)

You know what, if you want an easy job...go work at Tim‘s.  If you want a chellange, join the forces.

while I was in the Infantry, there were days that I didn‘t sleep, and others that I was off for the day at 0900 hrs.  There were weekends that I worked through, and I have had five day long weekends.

It all works out in the wash.

As for what a Pte does vs a Cpl, Mcpl, Sgt etc.  In the infantry you are a team.  After one exercise, I was bagged tired, cleaning the heavies.  I look across to my fireteam partner, he looked as though he was seeing a ghost.  I look to see what he was seeing....It was our OC.  The OC, had his sleeves pushed up, cleaning the weapons shoulder to shoulder with us lonily grunts.


Stop worrying, just do it!


----------



## sinblox (11 Jun 2003)

Hello,

Thanks, I have a lot better of a idea now, I suppose. I‘m going on course this summer and will probably join the regulars after this next year of school.


----------



## WINDWOLF (11 Jun 2003)

Go easy,Redneck.Stupid questions are part &
parcel of learning.It,s when you have to answer
the same one more than twice that you begin
to wonder.

So, let me tell you what it was like in the 
oolllddd infanrty.

On second thought no,it has few relation to todays
grunts.

Sinblox just do what Redneck said & go for it.

    :sniper:  
.


----------

